# Kindle woes



## Foxbat (Oct 29, 2020)

My kindle has now crashed twice today. Had to do a factory reset (then it crashed again but this time I managed without another factory reset). Everything wiped, including some photos of my dad who died 20 years ago. Now I’m going to have to find out  where I backed them up (if I backed them up). I have a number of external hard drives and memory sticks. They could be on any one of them (or none).  Fingers crossed I didn't become too complacent.

The kindle itself, I wondered if it could be faulty. With electronic products, one of the most common types of fault is thermal breakdown. Basically, as a component ages and deteriorates, it becomes susceptible to temperature and stops working. Often, switching off and leaving to cool, then switching back on will find it operational until it hits that critical temperature again. At that point, it dies again. So I switched my kindle off for a couple of hours (it's never off, only in sleep mode). Switched back on and so far everything is fine. I'm waiting to see if it's going to be okay or go wonky again.

It's a kindle fire HD and I love it but I've had it a few years now and it looks like the model I have is no longer available so now I'm wondering the best one to get if I have to replace it. It looks to me the newer kindles are closer to tablets than ever before so I'm not sure which way to go. Any ideas?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 29, 2020)

Amazon just refreshed their Fire HD tablets, so it's a brand new line. Personally I love my old Fire HDX from 2013, but it doesn't have a memory card slot like the newer ones, which I would love to use for storing PDFs.

Btw, if you have a Prime account, I would expect your photos to be saved by Amazon. If not - I'm presuming you copied them to it from somewhere?

Either way, with the newer ones with memory card slots, may be less hard to lose stuff. I hope!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 29, 2020)

I think my model has something like 32 gig of memory and last time I looked it still had about 25 gig free. I had a load of books and PDF manuals installed. This along with a few photos was all I used it for so memory is/was not a problem. Still a card sounds like a good idea for switching between kindles if anything goes wrong.

As for the photos I lost, I was sent them by a friend of my dad and I’m no longer in touch so I’m hoping I copied them and put them somewhere safe. Trouble is, I often can never find the safe place I put things...


----------



## Parson (Oct 29, 2020)

If you downloaded those photos to your Kindle and are a member of Amazon Prime, they should be there. --- I'm guessing you thought of this, but you might look in your texts or email, however your friend sent the pictures to you. You might find the original there. The online email programs delete old emails after a time, but if you have one like Outlook, there's a good chance it's still there.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a Kobo. Before that I had a Sony, which I still have but has always been slow. I tried transferring books over to the Kobo, no joy


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 30, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> I have a Kobo. Before that I had a Sony, which I still have but has always been slow. I tried transferring books over to the Kobo, no joy


Have you tried using Calibre? It’s pretty good at converting to various formats. It might solve your transfer problem.




__





						calibre - E-book management
					

calibre: The one stop solution for all your e-book needs. Comprehensive e-book software.




					calibre-ebook.com


----------



## .matthew. (Oct 30, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Have you tried using Calibre? It’s pretty good at converting to various formats. It might solve your transfer problem.


It's also excellent at organising your library, both in calibre and on your device.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2020)

Day 3 without a crash. I’m hoping that this is a good sign. However, I’ve been continuing to look at new kindles with a view to treating myself to a newer model even if my old one keeps on working. It looks like the fire 7, 8 and 10 all allow for additional storage capacity. The question is....what kind of memory card does it take? Is it SD or some other kind?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 31, 2020)

My reading was SD card. 

And don't forget to copy your PDF's to your computer.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2020)

Ahh good. SD was what I was hoping for.


Brian G Turner said:


> And don't forget to copy your PDF's to your computer.


Will do. History has taught me some harsh lessons


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 31, 2020)

Just to confirm:



> up to 1 TB with microSD card


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 31, 2020)

I don’t think I’ll need anywhere near that much space, but never say never


----------



## TomMazanec (Nov 10, 2020)

I'm on my 4th Kindle.
I noticed something...sometimes I get a weird typo, like 'alhed' for 'allied'. Are they visually scanning books into Kindle format, so a speck of dirt can change a spelling like that?


----------

